# Heterometrus swammerdami, I can't find any for sale.



## Travis K (Feb 16, 2010)

Today is my birthday and I wanted to get one or more Heterometrus swammerdami as a birthday present to myself.  Any one have any or know where I can find some?


----------



## Exo (Feb 16, 2010)

Travis K said:


> Today is my birthday and I wanted to get one or more Heterometrus swammerdami as a birthday present to myself.  Any one have any or know where I can find some?


They're pretty rare, especially in the US. I think I've only seen them for sale once since I've been here.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 16, 2010)

I've only seen a single individual for sale. It was around $100. Kind of a waste of time if  you want to breed them.


John


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 16, 2010)

it will be my birthday in two days needo.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets keep our fingers crossed, I hope my pair will be good at all so some will be available soon.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.skorpionforen.eu/

I saw one here the other day.  It's in Europe though.  And you have to translate the adds from german (google translate).  

http://www.skorpionforen.eu/biete/             <---classifieds.   You may have 
                                                                                     sign in.

Wohoo.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 17, 2010)

They were in the US a few years ago. No one bought enough to breed. :wall:

John


----------



## Travis K (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL, yeah it doesn't help if the only ones I can find are outside of the USA.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 17, 2010)

It doesn't, but it does kinda too....  

A.  People do imports from Europe fairly often.   If they think they can sell 20-50 H. swammerdami, then they might show up in someone's next order.

B.  Some people (not me sorry!), order from other countries anyway and might get some.

C.  Importers might add to an import list as well...I have seen them offered for sale in the Phillipines, Saudi Arabia, all over Africa, and Europe.  It's not like they aren't available...

So someone should be working on it.  I personally would like it to be a papered importer, but I do see a lot of species that we should have and don't.
But like John said, we should have these here already.   That's our bad.  But next time, were gonna put them to work right?


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 17, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> B.  Some people (not me sorry!), order from other countries anyway and might get some.


This aspect of the hobby REALLY bothers me, and it amazes me how open some people are about directly violating export/import laws.  Don't they understand that it's doing nothing but hurting the hobby?

I personally would love to see a small group of hobbyists make a list of rarer species they'd like imported (I like Parabuthus, Rhopalurus, Hottentotta, Tityus, Centruroides), legally import groups of the specimens, and then NOT sell them until they've had success in building breeding colonies.  I've actually been seriously considering giving it a go once I enter graduate school, but it would take several people willing to invest serious amounts of money to make it work.  It's frustrating seeing new imports of rare species, but every buyer only picks up one or two.  It's just not how you go about sustaining a species in the hobby.  I personally only buy a new species if I can get a large enough group that can reasonably assure at least one breeding pair.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 17, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> This aspect of the hobby REALLY bothers me, and it amazes me how open some people are about directly violating export/import laws.  Don't they understand that it's doing nothing but hurting the hobby?


I have a problem with this.  I want to explain why, but as I don't know what your problem is with it, I am not going to reply to you, but to the community as a whole, as my comments will reflect on thoughts of many others too.  

But at the same time, I don't want to hijack this thread either with a debate on the ethics of importation.    So instead, I will start a new thread.   I do hope you will come and read it, and comment as well.   

This will be a friendly debate as far as I am concerned.   I do disagree with you on some points I think, but I can also agree to disagree...  ~r


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2010)

I can really relate to a couple of posts here.  I don't get real excited about having any one invert unless I have a pair or think it's gravid.  I like Jayefbe's idea about having an organized breeding effort to create a sustained supply of stuff that's hard to come by via imports.  I'm not interested in having one swammerdami unless it's gravid.  If somebody had babies for sale, I'd try to get 7 hoping for a pair.  If I have just one, the thing that pops into my head too often is that it's just going to die, no more lives to keep it going and to keep it going in the hobby.  There is always the chance they will place more import restrictions and when it comes to regulation and gov, it's 10 steps foreword and one step(if we're lucky) back.  But I think there's a good chance we will get to see more swammerdamis in the US.


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 18, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> I can really relate to a couple of posts here.  I don't get real excited about having any one invert unless I have a pair or think it's gravid.  I like Jayefbe's idea about having an organized breeding effort to create a sustained supply of stuff that's hard to come by via imports.  I'm not interested in having one swammerdami unless it's gravid.  If somebody had babies for sale, I'd try to get 7 hoping for a pair.  If I have just one, the thing that pops into my head too often is that it's just going to die, no more lives to keep it going and to keep it going in the hobby.  There is always the chance they will place more import restrictions and when it comes to regulation and gov, it's 10 steps foreword and one step(if we're lucky) back.  But I think there's a good chance we will get to see more swammerdamis in the US.


I can see where you coming from with this, like the other people in this post. But like jayefbe said earlier, there's really no point of getting just 1-2 of a rare species. It would be nice if a group of breeder/collector could import a couple dozen of these species and start a breeding program. Definitely would be nice for the hobby.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 18, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> I can see where you coming from with this, like the other people in this post. But like jayefbe said earlier, there's really no point of getting just 1-2 of a rare species. It would be nice if a group of breeder/collector could import a couple dozen of these species and start a breeding program. Definitely would be nice for the hobby.


Who would just get 1 or 2???  My intention would be to breed these, or find someone to breed them.  But really, if you are getting something cool that's not being bred, why wouldn't you?    :?


----------



## freeman (Feb 18, 2010)

i can see plenty for sale here. i just don't have money now


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 18, 2010)

freeman said:


> i can see plenty for sale here. i just don't have money now


Europe get all of the great scorpions!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rd_07 (Feb 18, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed, I hope my pair will be good at all so some will be available soon.


wow! hope its gonna be a success, I'll be waiting for this


----------

